# Sad day for me as a Laker fan



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I just read that Mateen Cleaves was traded. I will miss the way he celebrated like a jackal after every Kings basket only to end up with a crused look on his face when the Lakers win. His motivational speeches were pretty entertaining too!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*LOL*

LOL

good thing you didnt post that in the Kings forum. Wiggum would want to have you banned!:laugh:


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Yes, a sad day indeed. I will miss his dumb celebrations! :laugh:


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Ever hear of Mark Madsen??

Yeah anyway us Kings fan will sure miss him also :uhoh: I can really see why we gave up John Barry for him.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Marks celebrations aren't the least bit dumb, they are CLASSIC!


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> LOL
> 
> good thing you didnt post that in the Kings forum. Wiggum would want to have you banned!:laugh:


Good one.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

You guys ban mods? hmm, those Championship bells making some of you guys a little off.

-Petey


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> I just read that Mateen Cleaves was traded. I will miss the way he celebrated like a jackal after every Kings basket only to end up with a crused look on his face when the Lakers win. His motivational speeches were pretty entertaining too!


:laugh: :laugh:

Laker fans actually paid attention to Marteen??

:laugh:

Even many King fans don't. But way to go! At least you guys are following the right team when you were watching Cleaves!

Btw, who's Mark, er Mike, er Mark Madson??


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

They should have let Madsen and Mateen go at it one on one during all the halftimes in the WCF. Winning player gets .12 points added to his team's score.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> You guys ban mods? hmm, those Championship bells


They're much better than those farmer John's SACTOWN COW BELLS...
 

But we will all miss Cleaves very much....
we can't watch him FREAK-UP on Adelman anymore....Shuxxx
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Sad day for me as a Laker fan*



> Originally posted by <b>LupinIV</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> ...





Yeah.....we paid attention to " MARTEEN" (New name I guess) He put on a great show
That's where the " KINGS " of comedy comes from.....right??


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> You guys ban mods?


Why??? For what reason....
They can ban YOU!! for posting that comment..........be very careful :yes: :yes:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Those cow bells are awesome, I think when fans support their teams like that, it just makes for more fun.

-Petey


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> But we will all miss Cleaves very much....
> ...



Well, I feel for you mate. What can I tell ya, those Laker fans just can't stop following the Kings!

I bet ya they're also following Webber's indictment studiously.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Following the Kings around??......whatever the hell that means
No surprise here....you still don't make any sense.

As far as Webbers Indictment, Yes I'm sure every NBA fan is following it, To take it studiously, don't know about that either. Who's fault is it, that he made that BONE HEADED decision to BS the Grand Jury  What a professional CWebb is :laugh: 


Let's say....If CWebb serves jail time throughout the year into the playoff's, and If the Lakers beat the Kings, I will honestly tell you, It wouldn't be considered a true victory - IMO. I would want both teams to go at it again at full strength and we all know CWebb will be out there.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> Good one.


I thought it was pretty good too.:yes:  :gbanana:


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

*Re: LOL*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> LOL
> 
> good thing you didnt post that in the Kings forum. Wiggum would want to have you banned!:laugh:


that's not right! why must you guys always personally attack kings's fans?


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Bizz to be honest I thought IV was being _facetious_ myself. I never thoght that was a personal attack. If you notice, Laker mods(myself included) have generally allowed a little bit of smack talk as long as it's done in a jocular manner. Besides, Wiggum is holding his own very well IMO.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

No one kept the bench from flying up like Mateen, there was never a better captain of the pineship, he may actually have to earn his money next year, at least Madsen performs a function allowing Shaq to park in the handicapped spots with the bad toe Shaq can't be parking in the back, just ride with Madsen and have him do some Gyrations. I actually saw Mateen buckled up on the bench with a bumper sticker that read My sons an honor roll student on his sweats. Knute Cleaves happy trails.


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: LOL*



> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 
> 
> that's not right! why must you guys always personally attack kings's fans?



Harper rude orders like this will not be tolerated. Please respect your fellow posters. - Jemel


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DP</b>!
> Wiggum is holding his own very well IMO.


Just like Wiggum's post - GOOD ONE
 :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Wiggum you can do better than that. Please don't engage in back and forth insults. - DP


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Please let the mods handle posts that need editing. All you're doing is adding fuel to the fire. - DP


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 
> 
> that's not right! why must you guys always personally attack kings's fans?


Yeah.....that was very insulting


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i never said that it was insulting. i just didn't think it was right that he was being picked on for no reason...

there's too much "kings fans this, kings fans that" going on on the lakers board...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Thread is closed.

This Kings Lakers rivalry will not die anytime soon. Hopefully as we get more threads about the two teams you guys will learn not to insult each other. Stick to attacking the teams if you want, leave the fans out of it.


----------

